# GS6500 won't turn over, will if I hot wire and will only stay running with choke out



## dlgilles (Sep 4, 2013)

My 26 hp GS6500 quit the other day. First it started to stall and only would run with the choke out. Then it quit and when I try the key, nothing. I have the seat switch permanently compressed and double checked it is compressed and the clutch/brake switch too. Nothing when I turn the key, no click or anything. But if I hot wire from the positive battery to starter, it turns over great. But, it will only run with the choke out. The choke feels odd too, but I haven't looked at it yet. Any suggestions? I need to figure out how to test the ignition switch, but why it won't run with the choke out is what really baffles me. Thanks. (my first post here too!)


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I'm going to take a stab at this one. Check the A1 terminal on your ignition switch which energizes the fuel solenoid amongst other components. If your fuel solenoid is closed...the fuel is electronically shut off. Wear and debris in fuel systems may be allowing enough fuel thru to run in full choked position. By jumping the starter you are effectively bypassing the solenoid. This all points to the ignition switch being the culprit. 

Many times I've found the simplest, plain as day things correct the problem. Another thing you may want to look at is the ground from the battery to the frame and engine. Good luck.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I believe this is the schematic for your tractor.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Have you checked the fuse?
IF you have power to the switch, you should hear the fuel solenoid click when the key is turned ON.

Posting the Sears model # is helpful to make sure one is looking at the correct schematic. (917.xxxxxx format)


----------



## dlgilles (Sep 4, 2013)

Argee said:


> I believe this is the schematic for your tractor.


Thanks for the schematic. It worked great and I found my fuse was blow. Tracked it down to a bad headlight harness. Thanks for all the advice and to my friend Frank who told me about this site and helped my track down the short.


----------

